# Trying to decide on 22 Ft. Bay Boat - Need Input



## WestTexasRanger (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm new here, so I ask you, in advance, to forgive me for such a l-o-o-o-o-ng first Thread.

After 10 plus years of bass fishing out of bass boats, I'm wanting to move to a bay boat with either extra bench seat or jump seats so that I can take my grandsons _bass fishing_ and/or tubing/water skiing. Several boats that have peeked my interest are the new Ranger 220 Bahia, the Skeeter ZX22 or ZX2250 and the Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay. I've found lots of information on the Blue Wave, but very little on the Ranger (new model) or the Skeeter. Living 600 miles from a _BAY or Ocean_ makes it difficult to test drive any bay boat, so I'm looking for some honest opinions and advice.

*The Ranger 220 Bahia* is Ranger's "price-leader" bay boat. It is basically a Champion 220 Bay Champ (Ranger got the molds when they discontinued the Champion line) with a modified hull for better performance and an improved deck lay-out. The maximum horsepower is 150 (it was 225 on the Champion) and it can only be purchased with a single axle trailer. Fit & finish are typical for Ranger, which is superb. Ranger builds their own trailers and even though the trailer is only a single axle, it is very well made. I'm looking at a new 2011 with an Etec 150, rear bench seat option, Rip Tide trolling motor, trolling motor batteries and 4 bank charger for under $36K. Performance is right at 49 mph with 2 people and 46 mph with 5 adults.

*The Skeeter ZX 2250 *is very similar to ZX 22 but with a taller Freeboard and inside height. Fit & finish should be very good, at least based on my past experiences with Skeeter bass boats . I've found a new "hard loaded" 2012 with a 225 HP Yamaha 4-stroke 30" shaft motor and an aluminum tandem axle trailer that lists for over $61K that I can buy for just over $41K with the trolling motor/batteries & charger. This "appears" to be a great deal and I'm guessing it is because the dealer who has it got it by mistake, since he primarily handles bass boats & pontoons. Having the two jump seats in the back is nice! Performance with a Yamaha 150 4-stroke is 45 mph and 58 mph with a Yamaha 250 4-stroke. I'm not sure what the performance will be with the Yamaha 225, but I'm guessing around 56 mph, tops.

*Last, but not least is the Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay*. I haven't seen one in person, but from what I've read, the fit & finish are very good. Equipped with a Yamaha 150 4-stroke and the trolling motor set-up, I can buy a 2011 for just over $38K. This boat should run around 50 mph with a couple of guys. Jump up to the 200 SHO and a jack plate and you'll have a 60 mph rig priced at $44K!

_*Which boat would you buy and why? (Quality, performance, dry ride, "best deal", resale, etc.):spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:*_


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

That is a smoking deal on the Skeeter. Buy it! Or, tell me whenre it is and I will buiy it.

I have been in the market for a new boat for about a year. My short list was - Ranger, Skeeter, Blue Wave Pure Bay, Pathfinder and Blackjack. Friday I ordered a Blackjack though I easily could have gone with any of the above mentioned. It was very close and I would like to create a hybrid from all of them. I have owned many bay type boats - 1 Blue Wave, 3 Kenners, 3 Majeks and 2 alluminums and fish on many others so I think I have some background to draw from. 

Why Blackjack? I am ashamed to but will admit that looks was the tie breaker. I have never owned a boat that I considered pretty. I was high centered between the above mentioned 5 for various reasons but I noticed that I kept looking at the Blackjack. So, as absurd as it sounds, I bought the pretty one.

I could dissertate on each of these boats but I think its pointless. That Skeeter is a very nice boat at a great deal. Go buy it.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Also - My FIL runs the Champ 220 with a 200 ETEC. You will not like that hull with a 150 on it!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I'm a Blue Wave guy, but I have to agree the skeeter is a great deal on all accounts (motor, hull, production year, etc).

Only concern, the 30 inch shaft does not seem right to me. Willing to bet that boat requires a 25 inch shaft and might even be fine with a 20 inch shaft. Might want to scrutinize that a bit. Believe that is a 25 inch transom.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Freedom Boats*

You need to check out this 22 ft boat.. just saw it last week when I went to see their 18ft'r...

It is very nice, does not need huge power & is built by a guy who has been building bay/flats boats for many years...

Give Forest a shout, you may like what you see.. I sure did & I have been buying bay/flats boats for 40 years...

http://freedomboatsusa.com/

Good luck,

Supergas


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

WHOOPS! Sorry but I guess I wasnt paying attention. "REEL" is right. A 30" motor does not belong on that boat. Did you actually mean 20"? That would make sense. Even a 25" would be normal.


----------



## WestTexasRanger (Aug 21, 2011)

KEMPOC said:


> WHOOPS! Sorry but I guess I wasnt paying attention. "REEL" is right. A 30" motor does not belong on that boat. Did you actually mean 20"? That would make sense. Even a 25" would be normal.


My Bad! The motor is an F225TXR - Shaft length is 25"


----------



## WestTexasRanger (Aug 21, 2011)

KEMPOC said:


> That is a smoking deal on the Skeeter. Buy it! ........ That Skeeter is a very nice boat at a great deal. Go buy it.


I know that the discount off of MSRP makes the Skeeter a great deal but that doesn't mean that the boat isn't "over-priced" to begin with. That's what had me a little worried about jumping on the deal.

I'm going to rule-out the Ranger since I do believe it will be under-powered and I'm not too keen on the Blue Wave with the 150 Yamaha either. That leaves me with the Blue Wave + Yamaha 200 SHO @ $44K or the Skeeter with the 225TXR @ $41,000.00.

The Blue Wave/SHO/Atlas Jack plate set-up should run about 6 mph faster and get the same or slightly better fuel economy.

The Skeeter is $3,000.00 less and has more equipment than the Blue Wave: aluminum wheels, swing away tongue, trailer brakes, bike seat, tilt steering, wash-down system, 4-color paint scheme, handrails and a few other small items.

While money and features is a factor, which of these boats will:

Have the best ride?

Have the driest ride?

Handle the best?

Have the best resale value?

Any more opinions?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The Skeeter and Blue Wave are similar boats. 

Best ride, driest and best resale are going to be pretty comparable. The Blue Wave is going to have a little more speed with the same HP (i.e. faster hull) and is a little lighter. Resale may edge towards the Blue Wave with the SHO since people see "SHO" which is just a 20 inch shaft version of the Offshore (F225 TXR) with a sportmaster type lower unit. I'd prefer the 225 in the 25 inch shaft - just look at my sig... 

Seating will undoubtedly lean towards the BW with storage probably being a toss-up with a slight edge to the BW, but really is depending on your needs. 

Both are great boats. I narrowed in on the BW 2400 Pure Bay ultimately for storage, comfort, family capabilities, performance and seating ability. I have ZERO regrets..


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

As a Bay Ranger owner, my first impression was the Bahia was underpowered. I'm running a 200 Yamaha OX66 on mine and I would not be happy with a 150 fer sure. If the fit and finish of the Skeeter is comparable to the Skeeter, for $41K I don't think you could go wrong. I've not ridden in one but others have told me the ride is great and dry. With the 225 your resale would be better than an underpowered Ranger.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

I would look at the trans 22 xlr8. Its faster than any of those boats and can take more chop.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Welcome to "2 COOL" West Texas Ranger. The Bluewave with a 200 SHO will run over 60mph with ease.*
*The boat will go 52mph according to Yamaha Performance Bulletins. *

*Danny*


WestTexasRanger said:


> I know that the discount off of MSRP makes the Skeeter a great deal but that doesn't mean that the boat isn't "over-priced" to begin with. That's what had me a little worried about jumping on the deal.
> 
> I'm going to rule-out the Ranger since I do believe it will be under-powered and I'm not too keen on the Blue Wave with the 150 Yamaha either. That leaves me with the Blue Wave + Yamaha 200 SHO @ $44K or the Skeeter with the 225TXR @ $41,000.00.
> 
> ...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

60 with "ease" is a stretch... I'd realistically expect low-mid 50's with a 200.

At WOT I'm running 60-62 MPH with 100 more HP pushing the same hull, just 3 feet longer and a few hundred more lbs.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

60 MPH with 4 gallons of gas, one life jacket, no ice, no drinks, no fish, no water in livewells, etc....etc.....

I think reelwork's numbers are closer to what one would expect with realistic fishing loads.


----------



## WestTexasRanger (Aug 21, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> 60 MPH with 4 gallons of gas, one life jacket, no ice, no drinks, no fish, no water in livewells, etc....etc.....
> 
> I think reelwork's numbers are closer to what one would expect with realistic fishing loads.


It would be nice if someone fishing out of the Blue Wave, with the 200 SHO, would chime-in and give us their thoughts on if the boat will run 60 mph+ with people, full fuel tanks, tackle and a full cooler. I'd also like to know how the boat runs and handles above the 50 mph mark.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

WestTexasRanger said:


> It would be nice if someone fishing out of the Blue Wave, with the 200 SHO, would chime-in and give us their thoughts on if the boat will run 60 mph+ with people, full fuel tanks, tackle and a full cooler. I'd also like to know how the boat runs and handles above the 50 mph mark.


One of our Texas Striper Association competitors has one with an f225. It will not do 60 tournament loaded.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Don't need someone with one or an "expert" to figure out if it will do 60 with a 200... Gesh. 

Rigged with a 150, the 2200 is sitting right around 51-52 MPH (light). A 200 will net a few more MPH - around 55-56 MPH (light) and should have a much better hole shot. The 225 pushes a 2200 Pure Bay over the 60 MPH mark empty, but I'd expect upper 50's loaded. 

There's a few performance bulletins out there as well. Moving on...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I think we need an entire thread and leave it as a sticky to show what boats actually do, and back it up with GPS photos


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Remember we are not talking about the old gray F-series engins. This is the new SHO, stands for SUPER HIGH OUTPUT. Different gear ratio, much!!! stronger, highspeed nose cone, able to run different propsthan the old motors. The Purebay with the same motor out-runs my Pathfinders.*

*We have done a lot of experimenting with motor height, props, setbacks...*

*John Wayne said it ain't bragging if you can do it !!!*


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

WestTexasRanger said:


> It would be nice if someone fishing out of the Blue Wave, with the 200 SHO, would chime-in and give us their thoughts on if the boat will run 60 mph+ with people, full fuel tanks, tackle and a full cooler. I'd also like to know how the boat runs and handles above the 50 mph mark.


Im partial to Blue Wave. I have a 2009 BW Pure Bay 2200 with a 150 Suzuki 4 stroke. The boat runs with 3 adults, full gas tank, drinks, ice, full tackle, 3 batteries, trolling motor.... Out of the hole it is slow but not bad, but once on plane it will run 50 mph @ 5800 rpm i believe, i have pics of it and it is on you tube. I have had many people not believe me until they ride in it... I love the ride in the boat as it is dry, and handles the chop very well. I have not had any issues with the ride and i have had others ride in it that loved the way it handled.. If done over i would put a 200 on it for sure. I have a bud that has one with a 200 yammi 4 stroke and it runs in the mid 50's.. Just my .2

Where are you located?
If interested, id be glad to take you out for a day of fishing and a cold brew.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

for your exact reasons I chose the skeeter zx 22 bay t and going with it since late 07 I love the boat and does everything I have asked from pulling kids on the weakeboard to our many trips 30+ miles offshore. Shallow water performance is great and can run everywhere I would "want" to in my confort zone and have ripped accross some really shallow stuff. Only single gripe I have on the boat is that the wiring is not as neat as the ranger.


----------

